
Boldness in Business Person of the Year: Sir James Dyson - dfee
https://www.ft.com/content/3be5a7f6-e4e0-11e7-a685-5634466a6915
======
joefarish
If anyone is interested in learning more about Sir James Dyson there is a good
interview with Dyson on NPR's "How I built this"

[https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-
this](https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-this)

[https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?stor...](https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=584331881)

------
dfee
> Patience is a quality people familiar with Sir James credit him with,
> exemplified by the five years and 5,127 prototypes it took to perfect his
> bagless vacuum cleaner. This is partly thanks to the nature of his company,
> family-owned with no external shareholders to satisfy. It also reflects a
> perfectionism he has inculcated in the organisation.

> “[Sir Frank Whittle] really taught me everything about what it was to be an
> engineer and entrepreneur. He never did any so-called market research. He
> just did what he thought was right from an engineering and product
> perspective.”

